# Griffy08 + Focus ST v Photographer.....



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

*Griffy08 + Focus ST v Photographer.....updated*

Hello all,this is my 3rd thread on this car,i maintain the focus once a month if possible:thumb:

Now this time around i have hired a professional photographer,over 300 photos were taken yesterday,unfortunately i have not got all the photos from the photographer yet,i will update when i get more 

Now for the products used:

Autobrite pink snowfoam,
Gilmour foam gun,
Sonus wash mitt's,
2Bucket method,
FinishKare shampoo,
Autosmart Tardis,
Megs claybar + Quick detailer(lube),
Bilberry wheel cleaner,
Megs APC,
AG fast glass,
AG glass polish,
Megs endurance tyre gel,
CG wheel sealent,
Zymol polish,
Fk polymer sealent,
Vics concours wax(cheers to my mate for supplying),
Megs trim dressing,
Mother's metal polish,
Sonus drying towel's,
+ various detail brushes and microfibres 


















































































More photos to follow 
*
Photos by www.julie-fraser.co.uk*

Thank you for looking,

Roy.:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

me likes that a lot looks very deep and glossy


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

very nice, love the glossy shine youve got there


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice mate looks like you could swim in it great work


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

That looks fantastic! Reds are great for a deep dripping wet look! I miss my red mk2 leon cupra.


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice deep colour:argie::thumb: the reflection shots are ace:argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Cheers for the comments,more photos have been added


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

looks fantastic roy, nice location for pics too


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks incredible! Good work.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice job:thumb:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks awesome! :argie:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Decent photos always show the effort that has gone into the detail. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## diddy_p (Nov 15, 2008)

nice!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Looking quality Roy, better photos this time round do it far more justice mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

*TAY* said:


> Looking quality Roy, better photos this time round do it far more justice mate :thumb:


Cheers mate photographer will be getting hired alot more often  thanx for the comment.


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

nice work mate


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

rankins said:


> nice work mate


Cheers


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Got to love a well detailed Colorado Red! :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning!!! :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

That looks amazing!! Nice work!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bloody Nora Griffy - what an outstanding shine!!! :doublesho

Terrific job :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

looks spot on mate. Have you got photos of the process aswell?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Bloody Nora Griffy - what an outstanding shine!!! :doublesho
> 
> Terrific job :thumb:


Cheers bud



mattastra said:


> looks spot on mate. Have you got photos of the process aswell?


Cheers,

Sorry mate i dont,i was restricted with time,very little time to detail and have the car photographed


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Perfectly work and amazing photos... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Doktorko said:


> Perfectly work and amazing photos... :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't see many in red. Looks great with the darker wheels:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks good, only thing mate - photographers tend to play with the pics too many look enhanced and over exposed or the contrast has been changed. 

It takes away from your hardwork.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

:thumb: looking great , wheels awsome and great pic's , can not wait to see more :wave:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Looks good, only thing mate - photographers tend to play with the pics too many look enhanced and over exposed or the contrast has been changed.
> 
> It takes away from your hardwork.


Which is why i told the photographer DO NOT EDIT the photos,these photos are straight off £2500+ camera with a £1500 lens,no silly editing here my friend:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome,one the best colour Ford do imo


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow quite impressive then, is it the d5 and a fixed lens ?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Wow quite impressive then, is it the d5 and a fixed lens ?


Im not quite sure buddy but i do remember her mentioning the equipment she had with her was in excess of £4000,it wasn't a case of point and click either,i wanted the photos 100% true,no silly editing and stuff! Took quite a while to get it all rite to be honest,but it was worth it i reckon


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Roy, that is a stunner:thumb:

Well done


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> Roy, that is a stunner:thumb:
> 
> Well done


Cheers mate


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks sweeet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Another focus st i will be enhancing again soon,another photoshoot planned with another 2 st's i hope


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW! I need sunglasses on to look at that! Stunning!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> WOW! I need sunglasses on to look at that! Stunning!


Cheers:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

supercharged said:


> lovely!


thank you


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Like I said the other night Roy, stunning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

cotter said:


> Like I said the other night Roy, stunning.


Thank you mate :buffer:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

photos look ace


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

rds1985 said:


> photos look ace


Many thanks:buffer:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Thank you mate :buffer:


Now hurry up and get a job down here so you can do mine lol


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks really good! How much was the photographer?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

dan123elvin said:


> Looks really good! How much was the photographer?


Cheers  haha to much mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

cotter said:


> Now hurry up and get a job down here so you can do mine lol


Just say when lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Just say when lol


lol, too late, spent the day on it today, fed up waiting for you! :lol: Will stick up a thread if the pics have come out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

cotter said:


> lol, too late, spent the day on it today, fed up waiting for you! :lol: Will stick up a thread if the pics have come out.


LOLOL looking forward to the photos


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> Which is why i told the photographer DO NOT EDIT the photos,these photos are straight off £2500+ camera with a £1500 lens,no silly editing here my friend:thumb:


Then he didnt listen to you, the background colour is different on what looks like the same photo, one has a green increase,the other a red increase

i'd ask for your money back :thumb: (joking)

love the car,love the colour :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb glosy finish and great photos. Been toying with the idea of getting a photograher for mine.


----------

